# 2011        3- ?

## 10

18  2010          1,5 ,   .  19.10.2010  31.10.2010        3-    41,94,      100 . (502=100).  ,        3-   2011 . 
1.       2011 ,   ? 
2.  ,      ?
3.           3-    2010 ?  ,   :   31  ,   13 , .. 100:31*13=41,94.

----------

3-       
   -     1.5 .        1.5 ,    (  ),          3- 
 50      
 :
      3-              2  -  1.5       3-  =50 .   
  (50 )   ,    ...
   1.5  -   1.5   ,   3-

----------


## 10

3-     ,    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Mariya78

> 50


    1,5 ,    (   ),    1,5  3    50  .. 50.        ????      -,   ,     ,       50      1,5
 ,   .

----------

> 1,5 ,    (   ),    1,5  3    50  .. 50.        ????      -,   ,     ,       50      1,5
>  ,   .


 50     ?

      -        1.5 ,        3- ,       ,   
    "  ..  3-",   ,          , ..

----------

> 3-     ,    ,    ?


   /      -  ,      ?

----------


## GSokolov

50  -   ,              30.05.94 N 1110

----------


## Mariya78

, 
       ?           ,   ,        ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


.  


> 


  :yes: , 


> ?


 :yes:

----------

> ?


        ,

----------

> ,


  ,       ,       , , 
           ,    ,    50     :Smilie:

----------



----------


## GSokolov

> ,


-  1110       ,          3- .

----------


## Mariya78

1,5       ,    1,5 -         3 ,            3 ?

----------


## 1

.    ?                 ?    :            1000   (2000  ),           ,        4000 .

----------


## 1

,      500    :Smilie:

----------

1000  .
     .        (   ),        ,     .         .
      ,     ,   -       1000   .

----------

> 1,5       ,    1,5 -         3 ,            3 ?


 
     "      1.5 "
  "  ...  3- "
    3_    1   2     3 
    ( 3-)    1.5

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


, 50    ,      . 1   - 1 .   


> ?


  :yes:        -   ,   .

----------

> 1   - 1 .


  ?     50 . ???

----------

.   -   - 50 .

----------

50   !     ,  :    2-3  ,   1.5 !

----------

> 50   !     ,  :    2-3  ,   1.5 !


 
     3- ,   
     1 ,

----------

> 3- ,   
>      1 ,


  !      - "    -      "   "    "    ,       ,     ,          (   )        12  -           7 000       .

----------

!   6 .   .         .    ,      (.  . ) .  ?   ,   .     .   ...  -  ?      .       2 ?  ?

----------


## guava

!
  ,    1,5  19/01...    ....
   3-   ,           ,   3.
  ,  50  3-        1,5 
  ,      3- ,   ???????    ?

----------

*guava*,       1,5 .          3- . 1,5  -     .   50-     .

----------


## guava

** 
!   ?

----------



----------


## guava

,..  ,       1,5     3...
   ,        ?

----------

.       .

----------


## guava

..

----------

1,5    2010,     2-  - 4120,82,         -4388,67?

----------



----------

.

----------

6         3- .       11 .      10 . :Wink:

----------



----------

50 ?      ?       ?  ,       ?

----------

,       4330 .  1,5  3- ,   50    ?

----------


## Olga_Uf

,    50 .   ,   2009.       ,            ?   ?     ?   /   ?

----------



----------

> ?     ?   /   ?


  ,     6 .,   ,   /

----------

.    .

----------

, ,   ,

----------

, ,    ?           1,5      ,   08.10.10    ,   .        3       ?       50      ,         ?

----------

> , ,    ?           1,5      ,   08.10.10    ,   .        3       ?       50      ,         ?


   ,   -   ,       
     6

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

,           ,       50         ?

----------

**,      ? 6  -  ,       .        2011 ,      - 2010   ,          .

----------

> **,  ,          .


    1,5 ,   -    ,  " "    ??

----------

**, ,       -            "    3-  ,     ,   ,  -    "    "  ,  ,      -   .         ".    -     ?

----------

2008       2009   .     .     .    .  28  2011   .                 ..       ?      .        ...  2009 .    ,      .

----------

2008       2009   .     .     .    .  28  2011   .                 ..       ?      .        ...  2009 .    ,      .

----------

** ,       ?          .

,      (    )       .  ,           .
        12     .

----------


## .

,   23.02    1,5 ,     .   23        3          6   ,     50     23            6 ?

    ,             1,5  3 .    ,      ?

----------

,    .     ,     .
  50.           1,5    3 , .. 3   50.  .    ,    6    .      6 .

----------

3  (     1,5 ).  12   1 .           50 .  :    ,    .    ?   ?     .       50 ,   ,              6 ?

----------

> .       50 ,   ,              6 ?

----------

50 .  /   ?

----------

,

----------


## -

1.   2010 . 
: 01.08.2010 - 20.09.2010,  21.09.2010  10.01.2011    ,  11.01.2011        .       (        )? 
2.   :   ,           ,   -  :        31.08.2009,   22.06.2009 -          ?

----------

1.         
2.       -   ,   .            ,    01.09.2009

----------

,        50 ,    ?   ?

----------

> ,        50 ,    ?   ?


. 15     ..      (  1206  03.11.1994)

----------

> . 15     ..      (  1206  03.11.1994)


C !

----------

176 .

----------

(   )  ,  50.   (  )    .          3 .     .   ()     50 . - ,     ,    .  ?

----------


## tan223

> (   )  ,  50.   (  )    .          3 .     .   ()     50 . - ,     ,    .  ?


 


1. ,    
2. 
3.     -

----------

3 ,      ,               1,5 ,       50  - .        ,     ?         2011,        1,5 ,     50  - .    ,         ?    ?

----------


## jokonda

, .  ,          (50 )      .  .            ?     ?

----------

*jokonda*,          . ""    ?

----------


## jokonda

"" .    60  : "    50 .  /   ?".     ,   .   ,       07.07.1999  765   ,          ",  ...,  ...      ".     348,     .             ,    ,     .    .  :Frown:

----------

,     ,       125-

----------


## jokonda



----------

50  (   -)            ?

----------


## 1986

.       23.08.10    ,      50  . , ,               23.08.10   . (    27  2011)

----------

* 1986*,      ?




> 23.08.10   .


   .    -

----------

> .       23.08.10    ,      50  . , ,               23.08.10   . (    27  2011)


,                .    ,    .               6       . ..    , , , ,   .

----------

> 18  2010          1,5 ,   .  19.10.2010  31.10.2010        3-    41,94,      100 . (502=100).  ,        3-   2011 . 
> 1.       2011 ,   ? 
> 2.  ,      ?
> 3.           3-    2010 ?  ,   :   31  ,   13 , .. 100:31*13=41,94.


   ,    50 .  ?

----------

.       .

----------

> .       .


!    ))

----------

.         3- !   ,     ,      !         50     .

----------

> .         3- !   ,     ,      !         50     .


 
            6 
   ,

----------


## Alena1985-08

!      !      1,5 ! 1,5    !   1,5  3-     (  ?)      ?

----------


## saigak

, . 50   ....

----------


## Alena1985-08

*saigak*,        ?   !

----------


## saigak

. .

----------


## Alena1985-08

*saigak*,         ?

----------

!  ,     1,5 ,      3- ,    ?   ?    50 .      .
   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


50 .

----------


## saigak

- ....

----------

,         ,     ,   ,     3- ,    50 .    ?        .   ,          .   ,       ,       6     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,          .


      50 ,   .    -  .
      .       . 4900
  ,        3- .     ,  .

----------

, , ,          3- ,(         1,5 ,    ,    3-  )     1,5 ,                3- ??        ,      ?

----------

, , .         1,5 ,    .     -  .   .

----------

,   ...    , ,      ,          .,           ,      ...      !  !

----------

,        3-    ,        ? (   ,    3-     )

----------

, ,  .             3-   22 ,      9/30 * 50?        ?

----------


## 5

, .         1,5 ,      .      .   ,    ,        3-     .

----------

> 


 ?

----------

* 5*,   ,     ,    .

----------

.   :          5 ? (   3 ) 5 ?  6,  .?    ?

----------


## GSokolov

6-. . 191   


> ,   ,          ,    .


. 14   


> ,      ,   ,   ,     
>      ,    .


    ,    .

----------


## Lucie_K

> ,    .


_"", 2010, N 5

: , ,      ,      1 : 31 , 1  2 ?

:            1 .       .             - 2 .

..

  ,



16.04.2010_

----------

!     ,          3- .         .          ?       .

----------

> !     ,          3- .         .          ?       .


    ,      

  2- ,

----------

> !      - "    -      "   "    "    ,       ,     ,          (   )        12  -           7 000       .


   .     ,    .     :      .  7 000     , -  1800 ( )  .

----------


## saigak

> .


...

----------

> !      - "    -      "   "    "    ,       ,     ,          (   )        12  -           7 000       .


                              ,   ? .   2  ,    .   6000     , 6000,        .  ,         .....

----------

.
       3-      50 .  /     (  ). 
/  23.09.11  ,      ? 
      01.09  22.09 (50/30*22)    50 ,      ?

----------

3  1994*. N*1206
"           "
(   8  2003 ., 4  2006  .   ,    (!!!)

----------

,     , ,       1,5 ,        , ,   ,      ,       ,    ,  , ,    3-  50  ,   ,    ,   . .     !!! 
     50 ? 
     50 ?  ,   ,  ,      .   ,      ,   ,  , , ...

----------

> ,   ? .   2  ,    .   6000     , 6000,        .  ,         .....


 , .

----------


## YUM

> , .


      -    .     ,    87  ...   ,    .   ""  50      ,  ,  ...
 50  87  - ,   870... ,      ...   .
 - !
,          . ,                .

----------


## 3290

, ,          .   3 ,    ,      6  +      50    3 ?        ?   1206 : ".15.            ,        6      .
         6                ,      6         ."
   ,     ?

----------


## -85

!
, ,               3     ,        (50 .) / ""   /. .

----------

!!!  ,         3 ,   . ,        ?         ?       ?        .    .

----------

,     .     ,      .

----------


## 40

,  50 .   ,   ?
 ,      50 .     ?

----------


## guinevera

,   1  8 . 1,5     .    . ().         6500 .  1,5    .  -     ?

----------

,   1,5     + 50 ,  1,5  3 -  50

----------


## -

?.
   211,     212.   ?

----------


## Lidia2011

.
, ,         3 ?
       ,  -             1,5,   - .
    ,            ,       ,  ..           ,     .

 ,       ( ,           ).  ,           3 ,    2 ,          50 .         .

   :
1.        ?   ,        ?
2.   ,      ?    ,   -  ?
3.   ,                  1 ?
4.    ,           ,  -   - ?       .          ?

        !!!

----------

. #122.

----------


## aap51035

123

----------


## katerina-k2

6.06.2011                1.5  3    01.01.2012.                2012?

----------

> . #122.


  :yes:

----------


## katerina-k2

( 558761−5),                 .

       .

 1  2012             ,    ,     :

   ,   :

    ;

 , , , , , , , , , ,    ;

   ;

 , -  -  .

 1  2013            :

  , , -, ,  ,  ()  ;

 , , ,    ;

 , , , , , , , , , ,    .

----------

*katerina-k2*,    -      .         .  -. -,    ?    .

----------


## 15

> ?.
>    211,     212.   ?


50    212
  1.5  213

----------


## katerina-k2

.        3 .       .  2012    ?

----------

*katerina-k2*,   - ?     .     1,5 .   ,    ,    ,   .

----------

*, !*
     ,    -         3 .        ...          ...  .    -  -    ...            (    ),         ?   , !!!  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

**, ! :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,  10 000 ..    ?

----------

> /      -  ,      ?


   50    ...   ...   ,        ,   ...   ,     ...        ...

----------

> ,   1  8 . 1,5     .    . ().         6500 .  1,5    .  -     ?


 ! !
    ,      ...

----------

> ...


        ?

----------

,"     "...             !!!!

----------


## -

,            ?        ,     .    ,   .  ?

----------


## Raspberry

/.   :Frown:

----------


## gera76

,  ,   01.01.12 .        ,        .   1,5    5 . .         3 ?

----------


## katerina-k2

3 ?

----------



----------


## 12

, ,   2012          3-     ?

----------


## kiry

50.  ,   ,   ( )     ,   ,    ,    (. 17 ). ,        . 17     . ,  1

----------


## 505

1 ?  18 .    ,     .     17 .     17 .

----------


## saigak

> 2012


 ...




> ?


  ?

----------

> ...


   ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> ! !
>     ,      ...


   ?   .
   .  2,5 .   1,5    ,  .  1,5  6 .  ,  50 .   2011       4000 .  +50 .

----------


## Valerija.pr

!      1,5 ,      ,    3     -  .       2 .     ?    "       3   17.08.2012",      2 ?

----------

. " 3- " -    ,   ,    .

----------


## 0581

,       ,     .   .   .   , ..       (      ).     ,  (            1.5 ,     ?)    .        \    ( 50 )

----------

,         ,            ?       ,

----------


## katerina-k2

.         1.5    2011 . 4388 .           1.06.            2012 ?          3-      50 ?

----------


## saigak

> ( 50 )

----------


## Raspberry

*0581*,  .  :yes:

----------

,.    .       ?

----------

2012    3 ?   ?

----------

> 2012    3 ?   ?


50

----------

> 50


         ...

----------


## 0182

!    ,   ,    1,5,      3- ,  ,    ,    ?...

----------

> ?...

----------


## 0182

> 


     -    ,   ?

----------

-    .

----------


## 0182

,   ,       ,     ?    ,       ,     (  )!      -   .    ?

----------


## 1910

!
                  .      ,   ,      ,        ...        , ,   ?      ....
    ,   ,          ,   10      ,   ,         3     .
 ,    , ,     .
    ,    -   ?
 .

----------

!             3 ,      3       ?             ?

----------


## Isgerd

,          7.2009  7.2012.
     ,     .        1,5 .
 1,5   3   50 .,      -      .       ,    1,5  50 .    ,   1,5  3 ,           50   1,5  3 .    50 .     1,5 . 
      .  ,  ?      ?  ,    ?    ,       ,          ,   ,   ? 
   !

----------

,            3-     ,   1,5 .  ,  .

----------

> ,            3-     ,   1,5 .  ,  .

----------


## .

3     ,   1   3         2        50?

----------

> ,          7.2009  7.2012.
>      ,     .        1,5 .
>  1,5   3   50 .,      -      .       ,    1,5  50 .    ,   1,5  3 ,           50   1,5  3 .    50 .     1,5 . 
>       .  ,  ?      ?  ,    ?    ,       ,          ,   ,   ? 
>    !


C  .    .   ,      6 .

----------

* .*,

----------


## .

> * .*,


!

----------


## 81

!  ,         3-    50 .    ?        ?   ?     ???  .

----------

, ,    .  - .  : ,   50 ,   ,

----------

!
        ,  2.2.
   1,5      (.  ).    50       .      .
         3. 50    .   ,  , ..           50.  ,    )
 1.    50 -       ?
 2.       -  ?
 2. ,      2  ( 28.11.2010., +70       ,      1,5   07.02.2011.),     ?    ? 

       - 1200.,    .
  .

----------


## 505

1.  -  .   -  
2. . . . 1
3.    ,      +   6  (      )

----------

